
Das Keyboard 5Q: The Cloud Connected Keyboard - taspeotis
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1229573443/das-keyboard-5q-the-cloud-connected-keyboard
======
Someone
Cloud-connected keyboard + security vulnerability could mean remote key logger
+ remote typing capability (yes, if this has the right bug in its remote
protocol handling, this could sniff your password and, possibly, log in to
your bank from your IP address and transfer money, buy something on eBay,
etc.)

Of course, they don't plan on delivering that security vulnerability, but I
would hope the electronics for scanning the keys and sending data to the PC
are 100% separate from those for controlling those lights, so that accidental
vulnerabilities cannot have such consequences.

------
geophile
I like my DAS keyboards. But this is teh stupid.

------
Piskvorrr
"Where else could we put blinkenlights?"

